

See If Page Speed Is Holding Back Your SEO Performance - jsturgeon
http://ispyspeed.com/?utm_source=Hacker%20News&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=Launch

======
jsturgeon
Yep - but this tool does it in bulk for multiple domains...also returns
results based on URLs in ranking in the SERPs for your target keywords.

------
sjukunte
You can use google PageSpeed Insights

[https://developers.google.com/speed/pagespeed/insights/](https://developers.google.com/speed/pagespeed/insights/)

